# weird spots on Bizkit's belly



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Any thoughts on what these spots are? At first I thought they were seed ticks but they're not. He's got a few of them on his belly area (either side of his penis). I'm ready to write them off as "old man bumps" but thought I'd see if you brilliant folks might have any ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Are they hemmoragic spots (blood blister like?) First I thought they were seed ticks too, but you'd be able to lift them off. Maybe a vet visit? Sue


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's likely nothing, but I'd probably still have the vet take a look.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I vote for old man bumps too.


----------

